# Are There Errors in God's Word?



## Jason Gastrich (Jul 7, 2004)

[size=3:2812c43204]Dear Puritan Board Members,

I hope you are well, today.

Do you think you've found an error in the Bible? Have you heard an argument against the Bible's inerrancy that you couldn't answer?

I've studied hundreds of alleged Bible errors and I've found answers to them all. I conclude that the Bible is a book without error. Glory to God.

If you think you've found an error, then please post it. I'd be happy to post the answer and if I don't know the answer, then I'll research it and post what I find.

May God richly bless you.

Sincerely,
Jason Gastrich[/size:2812c43204]


----------



## mjbee (Jul 7, 2004)

The Mormon elders hung me on two OT passages. I can't remember what they were. I'll call the elders and ask them and post back. It had to do with the age of a king, I think. It was a red herring having to do with the inerrancy of Scripture, but they caught me by surprise and I didn't have an answer. BRB.

Beeuzzled:


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 7, 2004)

Jason, 
How about the scientific implications of the sun standing still in the book of Joshua? I'd be curious to hear a take on that. Thanks for your hard work on our behalf!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 7, 2004)

There are minor errors in some numbers, like troop counts between the Kings and Chronicles. But nothing which jeopardizes any doctrine. One writer simply rounded off the number in most cases.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 7, 2004)

Jason, you have a U2U. Look up in the right hand corner.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe the original greek, hebrew, and aramaic are inerrant and infallible. I'm not afraid to think we humans have made errors at some point. In fact, I'd say its quite possible..

As far as the descrepency in numbers, that's not so big of a deal, as there are no numbers in hebrew..


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Jul 8, 2004)

[quote:ab6757e582][i:ab6757e582]Originally posted by alwaysreforming[/i:ab6757e582]
Jason, 
How about the scientific implications of the sun standing still in the book of Joshua? I'd be curious to hear a take on that. Thanks for your hard work on our behalf! [/quote:ab6757e582]

Hi alwaysreforming,

Thanks for your post.

Every verifiable claim in the Bible has been proven to be true. However, there are certainly some unverifiable claims. The sun standing still, thousands of years ago, is obviously an unverifiable claim.

God bless and I'm happy to do work for His glory!

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Jul 8, 2004)

[quote:86a79eb439][i:86a79eb439]Originally posted by mjbee[/i:86a79eb439]
The Mormon elders hung me on two OT passages. I can't remember what they were. I'll call the elders and ask them and post back. It had to do with the age of a king, I think. It was a red herring having to do with the inerrancy of Scripture, but they caught me by surprise and I didn't have an answer. BRB.

Beeuzzled: [/quote:86a79eb439]

mjbee,

Were you able to find or remember this question from the Mormons?

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Jul 17, 2004)

It's good to see the board back up.

Mjbee, are you going to post your info? If anyone else has an alleged, Bible error, feel free to post it.

God bless,
Jason


----------

